# zebra mice



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

can anyone help with some basic care information on these please?

i.e. housing requirements, feeding, activities and grouping etc.

we have seen some in our local pet shop and are thinking of getting 1 (or more) for our 9yr old daughter.

do they make suitable pets for children? obviously they would be under our guidance but this would be her first pet of her own.

any help or advice would be greatly appreciated
rob.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

berbers said:


> do they make suitable pets for children? obviously they would be under our guidance but this would be her first pet of her own.


In my experience no, just because they are much faster and harder to tame than fancy mice. I did have one girl that grew extremely affectionate in her old age - but prior to that she was difficult to get out, but fine when you did so. Her sister never grew tame, and absolutely hated us.

You'd need more than one, since they are quite social but they can be quite aggressive with each other (which could obviously be v. upsetting to a child), there is a good care site here on them Small&Furries Exotics UK - Zebra Mice

If you could find a decent breeder you might have more luck with the handling/taming - mine were from a garden centre which might be part of why they were less tame. I personally think they'd be a difficult first pet for your daughter, but you'd know your own child best.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

thanks a lot, will read the link.

we saw them in our local exotics shop who we know quite well. i can trust that they're from good stock and maybe get the chance to handle them first. problem comes when you let a 9yr girl handle a cute furry mouse and then say "no, they're not suitable for you" !!!

i would really like to get her something that enjoys being handled and can be tamed but would prefer some thing less ordinary than hamster/gerbil etc. do you have any reccomendations?

cheers
rob.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

we have some zebra mice in the shop and they are QUICK theyve never been aggresive or anything but theyre speedy little things! :lol2: We're getting some degus in soon though and they make excellent pets in my opinion! and i just love theyre chubby faces :lol2:


Vicky x


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

How about some Degu? They do live quite long (about 6-8 years I think) and they are very intelligent, and robust.

They are sugar intolerent so you have to be careful with their diet, plenty of places sell special mixes for them. Their tails can deglove so you have to be very careful with that, but the same is true of gerbils.

Chinchillas might be worth a look as well - my niece got hers when she was 10. Obviously you'd need a fair amount of space for the cage!


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Can I ask why you don't want gerbils or hamsters? They are perfect pets for a 9 year old. They are also very easy to handle and tame so she would feel like it was her pet, rather then having to rely on you which is what I think will happen if you go for a more unusual pet. Also have you asked your daughter what she wants? Since I know that many of the Brownies I help out with love hamsters and wouldn't have a clue what a zebra mouse was.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys, 

zebra mice were originally her choice which is why i'm looking into them further, but a bit of research has ruled them out. as cute as they are, i dont think they're really suitable for her.

degus could be the way forward, what would the optimimum cage size be for a pair?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Smallest cage size would be 50 x 100 x 50, and please do not buy the pets at home one as it is not suitable, despite what they say. Also one thing I will say about degus is that they are tricky to handle and do not tame quickly or easily. They need plenty of time out of their cage and like to chew anything they can get their teeth into. If I was to be entirely honest I wouldn't call them a suitable child's pet, they are much better for older teenagers or adults.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Kovu07 said:


> Smallest cage size would be 50 x 100 x 50, and please do not buy the pets at home one as it is not suitable, despite what they say. Also one thing I will say about degus is that they are tricky to handle and do not tame quickly or easily. They need plenty of time out of their cage and like to chew anything they can get their teeth into. If I was to be entirely honest I wouldn't call them a suitable child's pet, they are much better for older teenagers or adults.


interesting to hear this, i was lead to believe they tamed quite easily. 

wouldnt but anything from [email protected] anyway, we're fortunate to have a few excellent exotic shops near us.

further thinking required!!!!


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

They can tamed but it take a fair amount of time, and even then the majority of them would prefer to run around rather than be held or cuddled. Plus they live much longer than hamsters, and are much harder to keep as they are prone to diabetes and can't have too much sugar.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

What about duprasi? they are a type of gerbil but a little more exotic, they can tame up pretty well too if you get them young.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why not a Duprasi, very cute as they sleep on their backs and very tame if you get a baby from a good breeder. I think they are the ideal childs pet. Easy to keep, dont smell and they like to live alone. They can also live up to 5 years.


Bob my male Duprasi


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> image


That just might be one of the cutest photos I've seen!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> What about duprasi? they are a type of gerbil but a little more exotic, they can tame up pretty well too if you get them young.


 
:lol2: Great minds and all that


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

They sound like a brilliant pet.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kovu07 said:


> They sound like a brilliant pet.


They are, I have 3 at the minute Bob, Kissa and Kizzy. I used to have 5 but the last 2 I got from someone and had been kept in bad conditions, fed the wrong diet and never recovered


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Why not a Duprasi, very cute as they sleep on their backs and very tame if you get a baby from a good breeder. I think they are the ideal childs pet. Easy to keep, dont smell and they like to live alone. They can also live up to 5 years.
> 
> 
> Bob my male Duprasi
> image


Gah, I made a lot of involuntary squeaking noises when I saw that photo -he is adorable!! ...this is why I hate RFUK...my wishlist just gets longer everyday! oo:


----------

